# UKm clothing



## JANIKvonD

been away for a while and this was the the hot toppic then, whats the story ? geeez a hoody


----------



## flinty90

JANIKvonD said:


> been away for a while and this was the the hot toppic then, whats the story ? geeez a hoody


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Don't hold your breath mate.


----------



## Milky

Katy and Lorian have a lot on there plate right now, its not forgotten but they need some time to get other stuff sorted.

They know people are waiting, they will sort it asap l am sure.


----------



## Ragingagain

?


----------



## lxm

One of the comments a bit harsh.


----------



## Milky

lxm said:


> One of the comments a bit harsh.


People are understandably disappointed with the waiting mate but l am sure if Lorian had the time he would be straight on it.

why wouldnt he ?

It advertises his forum, people are willing to buy them and its all good press for UKM, he has his reasons why its not been a quick process.


----------



## Fullhouse

Milky said:


> People are understandably disappointed with the waiting mate but l am sure if Lorian had the time he would be straight on it.
> 
> why wouldnt he ?
> 
> It advertises his forum, people are willing to buy them and its all good press for UKM, he has his reasons why its not been a quick process.


Come on use your powers milky


----------



## paul81

pretty sure, if people actually looked at the recent threads made about this subject, they would have found this

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/173796-ukm-store.html

oh wait... yeah people would rather b*tch first then ask questions later..... :huh:


----------



## flinty90

Milky said:


> People are understandably disappointed with the waiting mate but l am sure if Lorian had the time he would be straight on it.
> 
> why wouldnt he ?
> 
> It advertises his forum, people are willing to buy them and its all good press for UKM, he has his reasons why its not been a quick process.


i have also offered to help sort this with them mate but not actually had any reply thank you or no thanks responses !!!

just saying that is all !!!


----------



## Fullhouse

flinty90 said:


> i have also offered to help sort this with them mate but not actually had any reply thank you or no thanks responses !!!
> 
> just saying that is all !!!


Nomod, then Nohelper are they trying to tell you something lol


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> i have also offered to help sort this with them mate but not actually had any reply thank you or no thanks responses !!!
> 
> just saying that is all !!!


Like l say mate they have much bigger things to deal with, please trust me on this one..its not that there being rude or ignorant, thats not them at all as you know.


----------



## flinty90

Fullhouse said:


> Nomod, then Nohelper are they trying to tell you something lol


i could start to feel that way couldnt i lol !!!


----------



## Fullhouse

flinty90 said:


> i could start to feel that way couldnt i lol !!!


Here ya go fella


----------



## flinty90

Fullhouse said:


> Here ya go fella


thanks..

and thanks Milky for liking that..

i may just do that !!!


----------



## Fullhouse

flinty90 said:


> thanks..
> 
> and thanks Milky for liking that..
> 
> i may just do that !!!


pmsl, have a rep to cheers ya up


----------



## flinty90

Fullhouse said:


> pmsl, have a rep to cheers ya up


dont worry mate

Now whats the name of this other website i have heard about ??? :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

flinty90 said:


> dont worry mate
> 
> Now whats the name of this other website i have heard about ??? :whistling:


 bearbacknbawdeap.net ?


----------



## C.Hill

flinty90 said:


> and thanks Milky for liking that..


Lick lick lick...


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> dont worry mate
> 
> Now whats the name of this other website i have heard about ??? :whistling:


what you mean this one .... www.imnotamodonuk-msoispatmydummyout.co.uk ?


----------



## Milky

ewen said:


> what you mean this one .... www.imnotamodonuk-msoispatmydummyout.co.uk ?


Harsh mate, but funny all the same ! :lol:


----------



## jake87

getting abit tasty in here


----------



## Trevor McDonald

We're currently product testing some UK-M shorts. Get your wallets ready lads. Here they are:










Orders begin next month.


----------



## flinty90

Mey said:


> We're currently product testing some UK-M shorts. Get your wallets ready lads. Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orders begin next month.


put me down for 4 pairs of extra small !!!!


----------



## Beans

flinty90 said:


> put me down for 4 pairs of extra small !!!!


Joey Essex in disguise?!


----------



## DutchTony

ewen said:


> what you mean this one .... www.imnotamodonuk-msoispatmydummyout.co.uk ?


Can't believe i just clicked that link.................


----------



## Guest

Mey your taking the **** now I said sorry no need to sell my pants on here just give me them back please lol


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Well it doesn't look like we'll be getting them in time for the bodypower expo.


----------



## dandaman1990

Have we got an update on the shop yet?


----------



## Thunderstruck

dandaman1990 said:


> Have we got an update on the shop yet?


No, now shut up :tongue:

TBH i dont know why this thread doesnt just get closed until an update is ready.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Thunderstruck said:


> No, now shut up :tongue:
> 
> TBH i dont know why this thread doesnt just get closed until an update is ready.


TBH they don't exactly help themselves.

"Oh yeah we've got some samples here with us and the website's ready to go. Just a couple more weeks etc. etc."


----------



## dandaman1990

lol sorry thunderstruck il shut up now im waiting to order a vest and dont want any other than the uk-muscle one


----------



## Hera

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> TBH they don't exactly help themselves.
> 
> "Oh yeah we've got some samples here with us and the website's ready to go. Just a couple more weeks etc. etc."


From our persepctive, we have a number of businesses who rely quite heavily on the websites that we build and manage and that is top priority; making a living for ourselves and offering high quality service to clients. So, although we are eager to be able to offer members clothing, we can't put the time needed in to it at the moment without compromising work that is a higher priority.

There have been times when we've thought that work has been easing but so far that hasn't lasted long enough for clothing progress to be made. Therefore, as suggested, I'll clsoe this thread until we do have enough time to dedicate to this project.

Re: the samples. No we don't have samples. We were about to order them a couple of months ago but whilst I had the time to invest, Lorian didn't and given that this is his company he wanted to be able to have his input before anything was ordered.

Re: the shop website. It is an e-commerce site that was built a while back and needs more work done to it...so that isn't, nor has it ever, 'been ready to go'.


----------

